# Imba-Klassen ab Patch 3.2.0



## Biggles-Nera'thor (15. April 2009)

Blizzard ist unzufrieden darüber, dass noch nicht genug Spieler die überragenden Fähigkeiten der Paladine und Todesritter erkannt haben und wird deshalb - gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zufolge - mit Patch 3.2.0 noch eins drauflegen:

*Palas und DKs freut Euch: Dann könnt Ihr nicht nur zusätzlich unsichtbar werden, sondern auch im Unsichtbarkeitsmodus kämpfen!*

Gegnerische Klassen können nur mit einem Schmuckstück - und frühestens 5 Sekunden nach dessen Benutzung - die Unsichtbarkeit aufheben. Dieses Schmuckstück wird jedoch 140.000 Ehrenpunkte kosten und ist frühestens sechs Monate nach Erreichen der Stufe 80 erwerbbar.

Blizzard will damit die Klassen der Paladine und Todesritter weiter stärker und sicherzustellen, dass auch Parkinsonkranke mit diesen Klassen eine Chance haben, einen PvP-Kampf zu gewinnen.

Ich finde das eine tolle Idee im Jahr der Behinderten! 

Weiter so, Blizzard!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (15. April 2009)

LOL....da hat wohl jemand im PVP die Hucke voll bekommen ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wollt ich auch mal machen^^


----------



## iomega1 (15. April 2009)

Naja man muß ja nicht alles glauben.


----------



## Maga1212 (15. April 2009)

Quelle?


----------



## Alrilin (15. April 2009)

Irgendwie fand ich es nichtmal so ein bischen witzig...


----------



## steehfan (15. April 2009)

aber wo er recht hat hat er recht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (15. April 2009)

würdest du die buffed show verfolgen wüsstest du dass die magier die op klasse der saison wird...massensheep und so xD


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (15. April 2009)

wenn das ein mimimi-threadsein soll:  geh ins offizielle Forum
wenn das ein lustiger Text sien soll: vergiss es
vote for close -.-


----------



## Sethia (15. April 2009)

Selten so gelacht... komme garnicht mehr raus aus dem Lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (15. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Quelle?



Denk mal was war Ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethunde (15. April 2009)

1:Wird sowas nimals passiren.
2as max. an Ehre zu haben ist 75.000,weshalb das mit denn 140.000Ehre auch net geht.
3:Hat der Fred einen sinn?
4:Hört net drauf,wieder einer der denkt Palas und DKs sind OP.(Sindse eigentlich auch aber irdentwann wird der Tag des nerfs für die beiden kommen!^^)
5:Wieso willst du das wissen?


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (15. April 2009)

Ja, ich habe auch gehört, dass Blizzard mittelfristig alle zum Pala und DK bringen will.

Aber nicht aus Sympathie für Behinderte, sondern weil es zu aufwändig ist, so viele Klassen zu betreuen.

Blizzard will sich aus Kostengründen nur noch auf Palas und Dks konzentrieren.

In diesen schlechten Zeiten kann man das nicht mal übel nehmen.


----------



## advanced08 (15. April 2009)

mimimimimi nur weil du nix drauf hast....


----------



## pie (15. April 2009)

Dumm?

Paladin verliert mit 3.1 seinen Burst.
Was willste eigendlich Heulst hier rum weil de kain plan hast vom pvp bestimmt biste irgendso ein 0815 auf 1300 raiting rum gimpender spieler der kp hat vom teamplay.

L2P


----------



## Nightwraith (15. April 2009)

So ein Bullshit... ich finde Palas auch übertrieben aber wenn schon beschweren dann bitte lustig.


----------



## Valnarr (15. April 2009)

Hatte mich zum Patch 3.0 mich auch aufgeregt wie Palas abgehen. Als Schami hatte man einfach keine Chance mehr. Obwohl alle sagten auf lvl 80 ändert sich das, wurde dies auf LvL 80 nur schlimmer. 

Gegen Palas hab ich im 1v1 keine Chance, deswegen hab ich auch einfach angefangen nen Pala zu zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und DKs... finde die gar net im 1v1 zu "imba", also gegen die die ich gekämpfte habe, habe ich zu 100 % gewonnen, Wölfe Ftw. (Bin Verstärker)


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2009)

................................................................................
.......... 
............................................________............................ 
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,....................... 
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,................. 
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,............. 
.....................,?......................................................,........... 
.................../...........................................................,}......... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}......... 
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./.......... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../......... 
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../............ 
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/.............. 
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}.............. 
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../............... 
...,,,___.`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../................. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;.................. 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../......................... 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__................. 
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-,........ 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................................................ 
...................`=~-,,.,............................................................ 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__....... 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......... 
........................................_..........._,-%.......`.................... 
...................................,............................................
..........


----------



## ReWahn (15. April 2009)

steehfan schrieb:


> aber wo er recht hat hat er recht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign...

Es gibt ein video, aufgenommen von einem ddk auf 2k rating... er klickt seine skills mit der maus an und dreht sich per tastatur...
Es gibt ein video, in dem ein dk einfach alle seine spells in ein /castrandom makri steckt, und dies auf sämtliche aktionsleistenplätze legt... er spammt es au cd und gewinnt duelle und kämpfe in bgs und in der arena - bis zu nem rating von ~1700.

der beweis, dass der dk einfach auch von nem faceroller gespielt ownt, weil die klasse spielmechanisch einfach zu stark ist ist damit mmn erbracht...


----------



## Looklike (15. April 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Blizzard ist unzufrieden darüber, dass noch nicht genug Spieler die überragenden Fähigkeiten der Paladine und Todesritter erkannt haben und wird deshalb - gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zufolge - mit Patch 3.2.0 noch eins drauflegen:
> 
> *Palas und DKs freut Euch: Dann könnt Ihr nicht nur zusätzlich unsichtbar werden, sondern auch im Unsichtbarkeitsmodus kämpfen!*
> 
> ...





Es gibt Tage das verliert man und es gibt Tage da gewinnen andere... So ist für manche nunmal das Leben^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. April 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> *Palas und DKs freut Euch: Dann könnt Ihr nicht nur zusätzlich unsichtbar werden, sondern auch im Unsichtbarkeitsmodus kämpfen!*
> 
> Gegnerische Klassen können nur mit einem Schmuckstück - und frühestens 5 Sekunden nach dessen Benutzung - die Unsichtbarkeit aufheben. Dieses Schmuckstück wird jedoch 140.000 Ehrenpunkte kosten und ist frühestens sechs Monate nach Erreichen der Stufe 80 erwerbbar.



hm ganz offensichtlich bist du mit den Feinheiten der von dir gespielten Klasse nicht so gut vertraut, dass es dir gelingen würde, Gegner des Types Todesritter oder Paladin in einer kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung zu bezwingen.
Daher hat sich bei dir eine immense Menge an Frustpotential angestaut. Um diese wieder abzubauen und damit einhergehende Gesundheitsgefährdungen zu minimieren, hast du dich entschlossen uns deine Befindlichkeit in verbaler Form mitzuteilen, wofür wir selbstverständlich größtes Verständnis haben.
Dennoch möchte ich dir einen kleinen aber feinen Ratschlag mit auf deinen weiteren Lebensweg geben: L2P !!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (15. April 2009)

Ziemlich geschmacklos auf Kosten von Kranken und Behindert lustig sein zu wollen. Ironie hin oder her .... und nein, ich meine nicht die Paladine und Todesknilche...sondern den Fredersteller^^ 

Kleiner Tipp am Rande .... üben üben üben : )


----------



## Kehro (15. April 2009)

Auweia.

Da kann wirklich jemand nicht trennen. Das du mit deiner unqualifizierten Aussage eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe diskriminierst geht dir wohl nicht in die Birne.

Zu blöd die eigene Klasse zu spielen und dann heulen.

mfg Kehro, Vater von 2 behinderten Kindern


----------



## Bangboombang (15. April 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> würdest du die buffed show verfolgen wüsstest du dass die magier die op klasse der saison wird...massensheep und so xD



@ Ciquo: Hab ich euch gesehen, denke daran UND massenfear beim erblicken eines Gnomes!^^
Naja wirklich witzig war der fred nich wirklich....


----------



## Chelrid (15. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hm ganz offensichtlich bist du mit den Feinheiten der von dir gespielten Klasse nicht so gut vertraut, dass es dir gelingen würde, Gegner des Types Todesritter oder Paladin in einer kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung zu bezwingen.
> Daher hat sich bei dir eine immense Menge an Frustpotential angestaut. Um diese wieder abzubauen und damit einhergehende Gesundheitsgefährdungen zu minimieren, hast du dich entschlossen uns deine Befindlichkeit in verbaler Form mitzuteilen, wofür wir selbstverständlich größtes Verständnis haben.
> Dennoch möchte ich dir einen kleinen aber feinen Ratschlag mit auf deinen weiteren Lebensweg geben: L2P !!!!!
> 
> ...



wie immer gut geschrieben ohrensammler


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (15. April 2009)

Du hast ja wohl vool eine weg kann das sein das paladine und dunkelritter noch mehr zu buffen wären die machen doch schon genug schaden und dabei können die auch noch heilen ich find das echt voll beschissen schurken sollten besser werden und mit dem patch werden wir auch wieder die besten dds bei allen bossen sein.
bei und in die gilde bin ich einziger schurke und komme vom schaden her nicht an die pala und dk rann obwohl ich übelst kritte und fast episch bin hoffe mit die patch kommen die schurken bessere sachen um mehr schaden zu machen damit die wieder voren mitspielen und erster im dmage sind.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (15. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...
> Dennoch möchte ich dir einen kleinen aber feinen Ratschlag mit auf deinen weiteren Lebensweg geben: L2P !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Und das von dir Ohrensammler^^ Ich fühl mich irgendwie...hrm...
*verrückte Chaosdimension, wo oben unten ist und Boygroups Instrumente spielen*
Whow..Biggles...da musste es aber ziemlich verkackt haben.


----------



## haro3777 (15. April 2009)

schade!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich dachte, dass ich nob-paladin im nächsten patch noch 5 leibwächter bekomme. wenigstens können die uns ja zusätzlich eine 2 minuten bubbablase geben, die alle 3 minuten aktiviert werden kann. das fände ich gerecht. wie soll ich sonst den level 1 wolf bezwingen können??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ach ja, mimimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diggydoc (15. April 2009)

Witz komm raus - du bist umzingelt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (15. April 2009)

made my hour... xD


----------



## Kovacs (15. April 2009)

sry mein erster post dieser art. habe nur den post vom te gelesen und sonst nichts. fällt einem auch nicht viel ein außer, bodenlos, niveaulos, absolut unterirdisch. ein völlig inhaltsloser thread, böses rumtreten auf kranken menschen ... und warum all das? weil das söhnchen warsch. gerade die hucke vollbekommt. 
bitte, bitte, verschon uns zukünftig mit deinen geistigen ergüssen. wenn du schon nicht genug spielstärke verfügst, um gegen gewisse klassen bestehen zu können, dann habe wenigstens den anstand und die würde, dies nicht auf kosten kranker menschen zu tun.

einfach nur ekelhaft, was es für menschen gibt, die in ihrer egoistischen kleinen welt keine moral und keinen anstand mehr kennen.


----------



## Diggydoc (15. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> Du hast ja wohl vool eine weg kann das sein das paladine und dunkelritter noch mehr zu buffen wären die machen doch schon genug schaden und dabei können die auch noch heilen ich find das echt voll beschissen schurken sollten besser werden und mit dem patch werden wir auch wieder die besten dds bei allen bossen sein.
> bei und in die gilde bin ich einziger schurke und komme vom schaden her nicht an die pala und dk rann obwohl ich übelst kritte und fast episch bin hoffe mit die patch kommen die schurken bessere sachen um mehr schaden zu machen damit die wieder voren mitspielen und erster im dmage sind.




omg....gib dich nicht auf, geh zur Schule und lern lesen und schreiben....


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (15. April 2009)

Diggydoc schrieb:


> omg....gib dich nicht auf, geh zur Schule und lern lesen und schreiben....


ey det typ der den threat aufgemacht hat hat keine ahnung von klassen und der ganzen wow. ich hab nur kein bock das ein echter arbeiter von blizzard das liest und dann wirklich das das in die wow einbaut

und ich war heute schon in der schule nur so nebenbei du n4p


----------



## Captain Kitsu (15. April 2009)

Hrm...was du schreibst Mr. RoXXor...dein Nickname....
Netter Versuch würd ich sagen.
Wenn du allerding WIRKLICH ECHT sein solltest:



Captain schrieb:


> *verrückte Chaosdimension, wo oben unten ist und Boygroups Instrumente spielen*



Selfquote FTW!


----------



## seppix@seppix (15. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> Du hast ja wohl vool eine weg kann das sein das paladine und dunkelritter noch mehr zu buffen wären die machen doch schon genug schaden und dabei können die auch noch heilen ich find das echt voll beschissen schurken sollten besser werden und mit dem patch werden wir auch wieder die besten dds bei allen bossen sein.
> bei und in die gilde bin ich einziger schurke und komme vom schaden her nicht an die pala und dk rann obwohl ich übelst kritte und fast episch bin hoffe mit die patch kommen die schurken bessere sachen um mehr schaden zu machen damit die wieder voren mitspielen und erster im dmage sind.



Oha, sonst schreib ich sowas ja nicht, aber einen Text zu verfassen der einem im Kopf weh tut ist echt ne harte Sache


----------



## Diggydoc (15. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey det typ der den threat aufgemacht hat hat keine ahnung von klassen und der ganzen wow. ich hab nur kein bock das ein echter arbeiter von blizzard das liest und dann wirklich das das in die wow einbaut
> 
> und ich war heute schon in der schule nur so nebenbei du n4p




lool 1. und du denkst das nur weil ein Scherzkeks so einen mist palabat dies auch wirklich eingebaut wird? 
2. zwischen in der schule *sein* und in der Schule *mitarbeiten* ist ein unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. von einen Kerl der 'Imba RoXXoR Schurke' heist und vermutlich noch nichtmal Haare am Sack hat lasse ich mich ungern als Nap bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long....


----------



## Solvâr (15. April 2009)

LEUTE! JETZT HÖRT DOCH MAL AUF (muss so groß schreiben, weil sonst mein Beitrag nicht beachtet wird und jeder zum "antwort" bottom rennt um ihn zuzuflamen!

FAKT  ist, dass Todesritter nunmal stärker sind als andere Klassen (natürlich haben auch die Conterklassen, jedoch VIEL weniger als andere). Und wenn ein Dk Schockadin auf dich zurennt und mit Icy Touch dir innerhalb paar sec 20k reinhaut, ist das ein Grund zum NACHDENKEN <----------------. Und da der Threadersteller mit seinem ironischen SCHREIBSTIL gehofft hat, dass er etwas weniger zugeflamed wird, als wenn er Schreiben würde


_NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERF DK UND PALAAAAADIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN bliZzard sUcksss!_.



Zugegeben kann man schwer etwas zu diesem Thread sagen: 2 möglichkeiten - "Ja es stimmt Dk's und Paladine sind overpowerd" oder " nein sind sie nicht" 


ALSO LASST DAS FLAMEN


----------



## haro3777 (15. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey det typ der den threat aufgemacht hat hat keine ahnung von klassen und der ganzen wow. ich hab nur kein bock das ein echter arbeiter von blizzard das liest und dann wirklich das das in die wow einbaut
> 
> und ich war heute schon in der schule nur so nebenbei du n4p




aber leider nur anwesend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (15. April 2009)

Solvâr schrieb:


> LEUTE! JETZT HÖRT DOCH MAL AUF...



Alter...was auch immer du nimmst...nimm weniger...


----------



## baummi (15. April 2009)

Ich sag es ja immer wieder.Keine Macht den Drogen....


So long


----------



## Kleiderschrank (15. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Quelle?



manche verstehen wohl nich das das ein witz sein sollte xD


----------



## Evil_Mike (15. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey det typ der den threat aufgemacht hat hat keine ahnung von klassen und der ganzen wow. ich hab nur kein bock das ein echter arbeiter von blizzard das liest und dann wirklich das das in die wow einbaut
> 
> und ich war heute schon in der schule nur so nebenbei du n4p



... und hattest warscheinlich wie jeden Tag schon um 11:20 Schule aus gell kleiner? xD

als ob ein blizz Mitarbeiter das hier jemals lesen würde...


----------



## Malakas (15. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey det typ der den threat aufgemacht hat hat keine ahnung von klassen und der ganzen wow. ich hab nur kein bock das ein echter arbeiter von blizzard das liest und dann wirklich das das in die wow einbaut
> 
> und ich war heute schon in der schule nur so nebenbei du n4p





buhahaha .... ein echter arbeiter von blizzard ^^ sagmal ich wusste nicht das man auch beim schreiben stottern kann kann ....rofl


----------



## Astiria (15. April 2009)

Ich spiel auch voll den mega imba Vergelterpala...
























... aber im PVP bin ich trozdem immer der Looser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (15. April 2009)

Solvâr schrieb:


> LEUTE! JETZT HÖRT DOCH MAL AUF (muss so groß schreiben, weil sonst mein Beitrag nicht beachtet wird und jeder zum "antwort" bottom rennt um ihn zuzuflamen!
> 
> FAKT  ist, dass Todesritter nunmal stärker sind als andere Klassen (natürlich haben auch die Conterklassen, jedoch VIEL weniger als andere). Und wenn ein Dk Schockadin auf dich zurennt und mit Icy Touch dir innerhalb paar sec 20k reinhaut, ist das ein Grund zum NACHDENKEN <----------------. Und da der Threadersteller mit seinem ironischen SCHREIBSTIL gehofft hat, dass er etwas weniger zugeflamed wird, als wenn er Schreiben würde
> 
> ...



Da hat wohl jemand in seiner frühpubertätren Phase gedacht einen "Nerf-Post" für Kurzsichtige zu schreiben. Vielen Dank. Wir alle sind sehr begeistert über diesen außerordentlich geschmackvollen Beitrag.

@topic:
Was bringts hier rum zu whinen? Es war seit BEGINN von WoW so das mal eine Klasse der anderen Überlegen war. Und Blizz kann es eben nur durch ausprobieren balancen (unglaublich aber wahr: Patches sind nicht nur für Content)

Wenn als nächstes die Mages oder weis der Geier was OP sind fangen wieder andere an zu flamen. ALSO spart euch den Atem, gibt euch im Alter noch en Furtz.


----------



## nioKs (15. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Quelle?



lol


----------



## Malakas (15. April 2009)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand in seiner frühpubertätren Phase gedacht einen "Nerf-Post" für Kurzsichtige zu schreiben. Vielen Dank. Wir alle sind sehr begeistert über diesen außerordentlich geschmackvollen Beitrag.
> 
> @topic:
> Was bringts hier rum zu whinen? Es war seit BEGINN von WoW so das mal eine Klasse der anderen Überlegen war. Und Blizz kann es eben nur durch ausprobieren balancen (unglaublich aber wahr: Patches sind nicht nur für Content)




warum machst du fullqoute und regst dich dann auf

Topic, hast du nicht verstanden...ist ironisch gemeint und von jemand geschrieben der null plan hat oder im PVP ständig aufn sack bekommt ?!? ein LOL reicht hier als antwort vollkommen aus, Lustiger wirds erst mit den Kanidaten die auf so ein schwachsinn anspringen ^^ 

setzen 6


----------



## Monoecus (15. April 2009)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand in seiner frühpubertätren Phase gedacht einen "Nerf-Post" für *Kurzsichtige* zu schreiben. Vielen Dank. Wir alle sind sehr begeistert über diesen außerordentlich geschmackvollen Beitrag.




Ich bin Kurzsichtig und kann sehr gut lesen, was auf meinem Bildschirm steht, denn:

Bei der Kurzsichtigkeit oder Myopie (von griechisch myein - (die Augen) schließen, opia - die Sicht) kann man aufgrund eines optischen Abbildungsfehlers weit entfernte Objekte schlechter sehen als nahe gelegene.
(Auszug aus Wikipedia)


Kurz gesagt: Kurzsichtig sein heißt, dass man nahe Sachen gut sieht, weite nicht gut.


Wenn man jemanden Flamen will, sollte man schon wissen, was man schreibt.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (15. April 2009)

Malakas schrieb:


> warum machst du fullqoute und regst dich dann auf
> 
> Topic, hast du nicht verstanden...ist ironisch gemeint und von jemand geschrieben der null plan hat oder im PVP ständig aufn sack bekommt ?!? ein LOL reicht hier als antwort vollkommen aus, Lustiger wirds erst mit den Kanidaten die auf so ein schwachsinn anspringen ^^
> 
> setzen 6




ey kann es sein das du und alle die anderen echt kein plan von die klassen paladin und dunkelritterhabt ich kann wenigstens meinen schurken spielen auch wenn ich nicht der erste in dmg bin liegt nur daran das die andern klassen halt von blizzard verwöhnt werden mit spezial blasen ich glaube wenn blizzard wollte würde es wohl auch noch einen bonus für frauen geben die mit grossen tütten (ihr wisst was ich meine) das ist genau so wie im spiel da darf eine frau immer mit obwohl sie unter dem tank liegt, so ein mist blizzard hat ihre lieblinge da kann man nix dran ändern


----------



## Hawk0 (15. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ... das ist genau so wie im spiel da darf eine frau immer mit obwohl sie unter dem tank liegt ...



du meinst wohl eher weil sie unterm Tank liegt?

sry, der musste raus.

p.S.:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (15. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Es gibt ein video, in dem ein dk einfach alle seine spells in ein /castrandom makri steckt, und dies auf sämtliche aktionsleistenplätze legt... er spammt es au cd und gewinnt duelle und kämpfe in bgs und in der arena - bis zu nem rating von ~1700.
> 
> der beweis, dass der dk einfach auch von nem faceroller gespielt ownt, weil die klasse spielmechanisch einfach zu stark ist ist damit mmn erbracht...



World of Instantcraft ftw... nur war das höher als 1700 =D das war auf rund ~2000er Rating =D.

@TE: 
Wenn du nen mimimi Beitrag erstellen möchtest nimm dir n Beispiel an Ascop ("clicky")  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackfuture (15. April 2009)

ich denke mal das die dk´s und palas ohnehin schon stark genug sind...


----------



## noizycat (15. April 2009)

Edit: Sorry for Doppelpost.


----------



## noizycat (15. April 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, was hier schlimmer ist, der Eröffnungsfred oder die Kommentare ... "ich war heut schon in der Schule du Nap" ... buffed I love U!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (15. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey det typ der den threat aufgemacht hat hat keine ahnung von klassen und der ganzen wow. ich hab nur kein bock das ein echter arbeiter von blizzard das liest und dann wirklich das das in die wow einbaut
> 
> und ich war heute schon in der schule nur so nebenbei du n4p



und Du hast keine Ahnung von deutscher Rechtschrift und Grammatik.
und noch weniger von einem funktionierendem Hirn.
In dieser Situation jemanden einen N4P zu nennen ist ein gewagtes Unternehmen.
Mein Tip, ganz speziell für dich: L2Write
und bring mal Deinen Rechtschreibskill nach oben. Du dümpelst ja noch immer bei 1/450 rum.

Baba und viel Spass beim Lernen

Roni

PS:
MIMIMI


----------



## war_locker (15. April 2009)

also ich bin mit meinem WL zufriedener als vor dem patch^^


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Blizzard ist unzufrieden darüber, dass noch nicht genug Spieler die überragenden Fähigkeiten der Paladine und Todesritter erkannt haben und wird deshalb - gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zufolge - mit Patch 3.2.0 noch eins drauflegen:
> 
> *Palas und DKs freut Euch: Dann könnt Ihr nicht nur zusätzlich unsichtbar werden, sondern auch im Unsichtbarkeitsmodus kämpfen!*
> 
> ...


noch ein grund goodbye WOW


----------



## Yangsoon (15. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> noch ein grund goodbye WOW




OHHHHH ja scheiß palas und dks genurft gehören die und bnet auch noch gebufft


----------



## nekori (15. April 2009)

/close 
/reportet


sinnloser thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (15. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Quelle?



lol made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (15. April 2009)

Alrilin schrieb:


> Irgendwie fand ich es nichtmal so ein bischen witzig...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er einfach nur gereizt ist, weil diese zwei von dem TE genannten Klassen in jeder Lage sinnlos OP sind und es anhand dieses "etwas übertriebenen" sarkastischem Beitrags allen zeigen möchte.


----------



## scheiwalker (15. April 2009)

pie schrieb:


> Dumm?
> 
> Paladin verliert mit 3.1 seinen Burst.
> Was willste eigendlich Heulst hier rum weil de kain plan hast vom pvp bestimmt biste irgendso ein 0815 auf 1300 raiting rum gimpender spieler der kp hat vom teamplay.
> ...



uhhh da fühlt sich wer gut^^


----------



## FakeEpix (15. April 2009)

Nicht witzig... aber wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Din Veezle (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

was erwartet ihr denn voneinander? Es bedarf keinerlei "Qualifikation", in diesem Forum einen Beitrag zu verfassen 
oder einen solchen zu kommentieren.
Also erfreut euch eurer Verbalinjurien - "Man tut, was man kann."
Gäbe es statt einer Alters- eine Intelligenzfreigabe, so wäre Blizzard schon längst pleite. 
Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, denn auch ich bin dumm genug, WoW zu spielen und hier meinen kleingeistigen Senf hinzu zu geben, 
wie unschwer zu erkennen ist. Der geneigte Leser wird mich verstehen...

MfG


----------



## Vexoka (15. April 2009)

pie schrieb:


> Dumm?
> 
> Paladin verliert mit 3.1 seinen Burst.
> Was willste eigendlich Heulst hier rum weil de kain plan hast vom pvp bestimmt biste irgendso ein 0815 auf 1300 raiting rum gimpender spieler der kp hat vom teamplay.
> ...



und wenn du nur ein bisschen plan von arena hättest, wüsstest du das holy palas das problem sind <3


----------



## fleshed (16. April 2009)

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen op ?

pala ist schon in gewissen situationen op aber gegen nen frostmage null chance, gegen jäger wenn der weg läuft null chance
dagegen ist der dk ne wunderwaffe läuft einer weg holter ihn sich einfach zurück mit seinem griff und kloppt dem dann paar kritische schläge rein und man ist tot,

zu die leute die meinen nimmt dem pala die bubble ähm habt ihr euch schon mal nen bisschen mit der geschichte beschäftigt ? Das ist wohl eine der berümmesten pala fähigkeiten und sollte blizzard seine eigene geschichte die ganze zeit umschreiben nur weil manche sich benachteiligt fühlen ich denke eher nicht.

rouges die dich im stunn runter kloppen dann wieder verschwinden find ich zu op nimmt ihnen stunn weg und bitte auch verschwinden zu op.

jäger die dich mit den fallen aufhalten (wenn sie es könne) oder die verlangsammen find ich op nimms ihnen weg blizz.

mages die sich dauernt weg blinzeln dich einfrieren zu op weg damit.

krieger 2 x 2 handwaffe auch zu op weg.

man kann immer nur alles von seinemeigenen standpunkt aus betrachten, die kunst ist es alle zu befriedigen aber da jeder mensch besser sein will oder mehr haben will als der andere geht das leider nicht 

ich bin selbst pala und ich kann euch sagen mit patch 3,1 ist der burst dmg weg und wir kriten nichtmehr immer unserer dot ist geschwächt worden und unser t8 set sieht scheiße aus ist das denn nicht strafe genug ?


----------



## bagge93 (16. April 2009)

Bluethunde schrieb:


> 1:Wird sowas nimals passiren.
> 2as max. an Ehre zu haben ist 75.000,weshalb das mit denn 140.000Ehre auch net geht.
> 3:Hat der Fred einen sinn?
> 4:Hört net drauf,wieder einer der denkt Palas und DKs sind OP.(Sindse eigentlich auch aber irdentwann wird der Tag des nerfs für die beiden kommen!^^)
> 5:Wieso willst du das wissen?




Trottel, das so ernsthaft zu flamen ist albern, da es offensichtlich Ironie is. Da is dein Wissen was das teuerste Ehre-Item is fehl am Platz. Und btw: wtf is "irdentwann"? Ja, es wird mit "d" geschrieben, hast du richtig zugehört. Aber bitte doch an Stelle des "t" und nich vorm "ent"...is das denn so schwer Leute?

Soviel dazu.


Zum Thema:

Mag sein, dass DK im Pvp imba ( = imbalanced) ist. Dasselbe gabs in BC allerdings mit dem Dudu. Und überhaupt, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Dafür nervt DK im PVE...keiner will einen mitnehmen obwohl man in fullrare denselben DPS fährt wie andere Klassen in Naxx-Eq. Und Tanken lässt einen eh keine Sau. Is für dich als PVPler kein Trost aber so is es in WoW nunmal: Nix is gebalanced, lern damit leben.
Abgesehen davon hilft der Thread nix und is Offtopic + unwitzig.

Trotzdem danke für den Versuch!

Bye

PS: Böse von dir den Flame als News zu tarnen; es gibt Leute die glauben sowas ;-)


----------



## imbaaapala (16. April 2009)

fleshed schrieb:


> sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen op ?
> 
> pala ist schon in gewissen situationen op aber gegen nen frostmage null chance, gegen jäger wenn der weg läuft null chance
> dagegen ist der dk ne wunderwaffe läuft einer weg holter ihn sich einfach zurück mit seinem griff und kloppt dem dann paar kritische schläge rein und man ist tot,


als heal pala ohne pvp eq mach ich im 1vs1 duell gegen leute meiner fraktion wie auhc gegen hordler im 1vs1 beide platt und das ohne first hit

liegt auch teilweise an der bubble aber wenn man die flamt kann man auch explosivschuss oder eine andere gute fähigkeit vom jäger flamen bubble gehört zum pala wie der manastrudel zum mage !


----------



## Nimroth22 (16. April 2009)

Buffed ist immer wieder lustig hab noch geschmunzelt vor dem Zubettgehen . Danke und gute nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (16. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> /sign...
> 
> Es gibt ein video, in dem ein dk einfach alle seine spells in ein /castrandom makri steckt, und dies auf sämtliche aktionsleistenplätze legt... er spammt es au cd und gewinnt duelle und kämpfe in bgs und in der arena - bis zu nem rating von ~1700.
> 
> der beweis, dass der dk einfach auch von nem faceroller gespielt ownt, weil die klasse spielmechanisch einfach zu stark ist ist damit mmn erbracht...



Schau mal auf warcraftmovies.com nach dem Video "World of Instantcraft" (Seite down, hab also keinen Link).
Dort zockt der Herr des Videos sowohl Dk mit einem Randommakro, als auch Hunter, Mage usw.
Der Baumdudu kommt mit zwei Spells und Dornen aus um einen Schurken im Duell zu besiegen.
Nach deiner "Definition" sind also alle diese Klassen Faceroller. Ganz WoW ist pures Facegerolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja ne is klar oO
Let's do the faceroll...! From the left to the right and then do it again! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (16. April 2009)

Solvâr schrieb:


> LEUTE! JETZT HÖRT DOCH MAL AUF (muss so groß schreiben, weil sonst mein Beitrag nicht beachtet wird und jeder zum "antwort" bottom rennt um ihn zuzuflamen!
> 
> FAKT  ist, dass Todesritter nunmal stärker sind als andere Klassen (natürlich haben auch die Conterklassen, jedoch VIEL weniger als andere). Und wenn ein Dk Schockadin auf dich zurennt und mit Icy Touch dir innerhalb paar sec 20k reinhaut, ist das ein Grund zum NACHDENKEN <----------------. Und da der Threadersteller mit seinem ironischen SCHREIBSTIL gehofft hat, dass er etwas weniger zugeflamed wird, als wenn er Schreiben würde
> 
> ...



Mir scheint es als hätten dich deine Eltern als Kind zu oft und zu heiß gebadet. Anders kann ich mir diesen Ausfall nicht erklären. (Ich glaube das kann man aber behandeln)


----------



## sp4rkl3z (16. April 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Mir scheint es als hätten dich deine Eltern als Kind zu oft und zu heiß gebadet. Anders kann ich mir diesen Ausfall nicht erklären. (Ich glaube das kann man aber behandeln)



Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das es bei solchen Probleme hilft, das Kind mind. 3x auf den Kopf fallen zu lassen und das jeden Tag zu wiederhollen.
Oder hatte das genau den gegenteiligen Effekt? Das ist natürlich auch möglich...


----------



## Kasska (16. April 2009)

Warum heult ihr blizz is so scheiße und spielt dann noch weiter hört auf und gut is haben die die es ertragen oda einfach spielen können ihre ruhe 

Vote 4 Close


----------



## Abigayle (16. April 2009)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Let's do the faceroll...! From the left to the right and then do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Bild!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
SWEEEEEEEEEEET!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach man, ich sag immer: Leben und Leben lassen. Wer sich daueraufregt, der sollte mal vom Kaffee und Red Bull auf Tee umsteigen!

Also,
So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blandil (16. April 2009)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache wie lange Paladine und vor allem Vergelter die Arschklasse im PvP waren und wieviele Witze es über uns gab und gibt (vergleicht mal mit anderen Klassen), find ich es richtig toll, dass wir nun endlich mal auch ein Bisschen OP sind. Verdient haben wir's ja allemal....


----------



## Fragilia (16. April 2009)

Die Beleidigungen des threaderöffners gehen ja schon haarscharf in richtung des strafbaren, wobei ich mal hoffen will,  das er noch nicht strafmündig ist, also <13jahre...

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur wiederholen...das schlimme ist, das die ganzen nerfs auch immer ins pve übertragen werden, wo sie teilweise echt fehl am platze sind.

Dem vorposter kann ich mich nur anschließen, jahrelang sind paladine sowohl im pvp als auch pve verspottet worden, jetzt hat blizz sie aufgebessert und schon gehts geheule wieder los...kann man sich ja gar nicht mehr sich über die schw...len paladine lustig machen^^

Habe bisher nur als reiner healadin zu pre-wotlk-zeiten pvp-erfahrung, deshalb kann ichs nicht genau einschätzen, aber ich würde mich als nicht-pala eher darüber aufregen, das es zum schocken zusätzlich noch exorzismus als distanz cast gibt, weiss nicht, ob das relevant für nen ausgleich des runtergefahrenen burst-schadens ist...


----------



## Allysekos (16. April 2009)

Nicht komisch,eher was kluges machen als sich vor Palas und DKs dumm zu stellen


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2009)

KEYLOGGER


----------



## Feuerwirbel (16. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Quelle?


Du glaubst doch echt nicht dass da ein bisschen Wahrheit drinnen steckt , da wurde nur jmd am Friedhof von warsong bgefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (16. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> KEYLOGGER


Wo ist den der link zu etwas?^^


----------



## Dragoon187 (16. April 2009)

Ich bin Pala und ich bin stolz, ich bin Pala und ich bin stolz, ich bin Pala und ich bin stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (16. April 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Blizzard ist unzufrieden darüber, dass noch nicht genug Spieler die überragenden Fähigkeiten der Paladine und Todesritter erkannt haben und wird deshalb - gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zufolge - mit Patch 3.2.0 noch eins drauflegen:
> 
> *Palas und DKs freut Euch: Dann könnt Ihr nicht nur zusätzlich unsichtbar werden, sondern auch im Unsichtbarkeitsmodus kämpfen!*
> 
> ...




So eine verdammte sch*** hab ich no nie gelesen!! pls close


----------



## b00noMat (16. April 2009)

Über 2 Jahre haben sich alle über Paladine lustig gemacht, weil sie keinen Schaden verursachten.
(Nach dem Motto: wenn der  Pala an nem Eichhörnchen vorbeiläuft wirft er bubble an)
Nun macht er mal schaden und wurde (allerdings weniger bei diesem patch) gepusched und schon fangen die leute an zu heulen.

Spiel doch versuchsweise mal RoM oder HdRo oder War? 
Ich denke, du wirst feststellen, dass es auch dort nicht immer ganz balanciert zu geht 
(wobei auch das abhängig vom jeweiligen skill ist)

P.S.: Nein ich spiele keinen super mega overpowered pala oder dk


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (16. April 2009)

ich finds lustig, und recht hat er auch


----------



## Aldaria (16. April 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Blizzard ist unzufrieden darüber, dass noch nicht genug Spieler die überragenden Fähigkeiten der Paladine und Todesritter erkannt haben und wird deshalb - gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zufolge - mit Patch 3.2.0 noch eins drauflegen:
> 
> *Palas und DKs freut Euch: Dann könnt Ihr nicht nur zusätzlich unsichtbar werden, sondern auch im Unsichtbarkeitsmodus kämpfen!*
> 
> ...



Ich mag mich gar nicht erinnern, dass du dich für Paladine eingesetzt hast, als alle Paladine auslachten, weil sie kein Schaden machten etc.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (16. April 2009)

ihr habt alle scht kein plan ey


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2009)

Ach man,

Jeder Boon der seine Scheiß Klasse nicht spielen kann findet die andere Op, Ist klar.
Wenn der Magier nicht spielen kann ist der Pala op und Magier müssen gebufft werden, ne ?
Wenn Pala gegen Pala spielt was ist dann ? sagt der Verlierer Pala ist Op ?

Mein Gott, lernt eure Klasse spielen und sagt net alles andere ist Op wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt wie ihr euren eigenen Char mit WASD lenkt.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (16. April 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch echt nicht dass da ein bisschen Wahrheit drinnen steckt , da wurde nur jmd am Friedhof von warsong bgefarmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DU glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass diejenige Person, welche "Quelle" geschrieben hat, dies ernst meint. Manche verstehens echt nicht....*hust*..ALLY..*hust*


----------



## Anduris (16. April 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Gegnerische Klassen können nur mit einem Schmuckstück - und frühestens 5 Sekunden nach dessen Benutzung - die Unsichtbarkeit aufheben. Dieses Schmuckstück wird jedoch 140.000 Ehrenpunkte kosten und ist frühestens sechs Monate nach Erreichen der Stufe 80 erwerbbar.


aha, sagt dir der Begriff ,,Ehrecap" was? mehr als 75k kann man nicht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladorius (16. April 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Blizzard ist unzufrieden darüber, dass noch nicht genug Spieler die überragenden Fähigkeiten der Paladine und Todesritter erkannt haben und wird deshalb - gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zufolge - mit Patch 3.2.0 noch eins drauflegen:
> 
> *Palas und DKs freut Euch: Dann könnt Ihr nicht nur zusätzlich unsichtbar werden, sondern auch im Unsichtbarkeitsmodus kämpfen!*
> 
> ...





Yehaa Imba!!!!
*hust**rofl**lol**omg**zomg*
Dks und Palas oP? nach 3.1?

mhh 
Bekomm als Dk in Arena nix mehr down!
vll nen schreibfehler von dir!!!
Und palas mhh warn schon immer so, nur seit ihr einfach anfällig wie sonst was^^
was spielste für ne klasse?


----------



## Anduris (16. April 2009)

Ladorius schrieb:


> Bekomm als Dk in Arena nix mehr down!


dann machst du aber kräftig was falsch. 
DK's sind immer noch op und werden es auch für immer bleiben...


----------



## Akathosh (16. April 2009)

Ich spiel selbst auch einen DK, allerdings nur zwischendurch. Und wenn ich mit meinem Blau/2 epic Equip gegen einn T7.5 Schurken kämpfe, hab ich auch keine Chance...
Mag stimmen, dass man meisten mehr als nur 2 Epics hat, aber trotzdem: Es gibt auch DKs die verlieren und das liegt nicht am Skill.
Und wenn du/ihr den Dk/Pala Op findet, erstellt euch selbst einen. Oder spielt weiter eure Klasse, habt Spaß und freut euch wenn ihr einen Dk/Pala killt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (16. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> /sign...
> 
> Es gibt ein video, aufgenommen von einem ddk auf 2k rating... er klickt seine skills mit der maus an und dreht sich per tastatur...
> Es gibt ein video, in dem ein dk einfach alle seine spells in ein /castrandom makri steckt, und dies auf sämtliche aktionsleistenplätze legt... er spammt es au cd und gewinnt duelle und kämpfe in bgs und in der arena - bis zu nem rating von ~1700.
> ...



und es gibt auch ein Video auf dem Außerirdische zu sehen sind


----------



## Amkhar (16. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> Du hast ja wohl vool eine weg kann das sein das paladine und dunkelritter noch mehr zu buffen wären die machen doch schon genug schaden und dabei können die auch noch heilen ich find das echt voll beschissen schurken sollten besser werden und mit dem patch werden wir auch wieder die besten dds bei allen bossen sein.
> bei und in die gilde bin ich einziger schurke und komme vom schaden her nicht an die pala und dk rann obwohl ich übelst kritte und fast episch bin hoffe mit die patch kommen die schurken bessere sachen um mehr schaden zu machen damit die wieder voren mitspielen und erster im dmage sind.



dann wird es aber zeit dass du lernst deinen schurken zu spielen


----------



## Amkhar (16. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey kann es sein das du und alle die anderen echt kein plan von die klassen paladin und dunkelritterhabt ich kann wenigstens meinen schurken spielen auch wenn ich nicht der erste in dmg bin liegt nur daran das die andern klassen halt von blizzard verwöhnt werden mit *spezial blasen *ich glaube wenn blizzard wollte würde es wohl auch noch einen bonus für frauen geben die mit grossen tütten (ihr wisst was ich meine) das ist genau so wie im spiel da darf eine frau immer mit obwohl sie unter dem tank liegt, so ein mist blizzard hat ihre lieblinge da kann man nix dran ändern


ich will die auch,muss alle 2 stunden zum pinkeln


----------



## Kawock (17. April 2009)

Oh Gott... ich glaube du hast noch nie einen Parkinsonerkrankten kennen gelernt, oder hast dich noch nie mit irgendwelchen Behinderungsformen auseinander gesetzt oder ? 
Definition Behinderung: "Schwere Einschränkung im Leben, länger als 6 Monate." Oh, halt... dann bist du ja auch Behindert ? Wie alt bist du ? 13, naja... dann biste ja schon mindesten seit 12,5 Jahren gehandicapt. Geistig Behindert ist man unter einem IQ von 75, was hast du ? 1 ? Ach nee... auf Toast kann sich ja Leben bilden...

Selbst wenn das Lustig sein sollte... war es nicht!


----------



## Psamathe (17. April 2009)

Der Post des TEs ist ein wahres Armutszeugnis seiner Selbst...
Behinderte Menschen diskriminieren? Peinlich!
Sorry aber das ist weder witzig noch wahr, sondern einfach nur bescheuert.
Wieso dieser Thread noch nicht geschlossen wurde ist mir ein Rätsel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendooza returns (17. April 2009)

Der arme Elefenat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (17. April 2009)

Ich hatte Nudeln zum Mittag.
und ihr ?


----------



## Ol@f (17. April 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ich bin Kurzsichtig und kann sehr gut lesen, was auf meinem Bildschirm steht, denn:
> 
> Bei der Kurzsichtigkeit oder Myopie (von griechisch myein - (die Augen) schließen, opia - die Sicht) kann man aufgrund eines optischen Abbildungsfehlers weit entfernte Objekte schlechter sehen als nahe gelegene.
> (Auszug aus Wikipedia)
> ...


made my day.


Edit: Quote aus mitte Seite 3 ;D


----------



## Eldrich87 (17. April 2009)

Hi Community,
trau mich jetzt mal meinen ersten post zu machen(hab seit 2 Jahren nur fleissig gelesen^^)

Leute regt euch ab, ich denk nicht dass der TE das so ernst gemeint hat wies rüber kommt aber trotzdem regen sich alle auf.
Wie schon oft erwähnt, es hat seit der Geschichte von WoW noch nie so eine situation gegeben ala "Jeder is gegen jeden gleich stark und es kommt nur auf 
Skill an"

Und eben deswegen find ich es falsch das alles auf Dks oder sonst irgendeine Klasse zu schieben,
findet euch damit ab.

Naja war jetzt auch nicht so die Offenbarung aber ich glaub jetzt is der bann gebrochen und ich diskutiere mehr mit euch, freu mich schon darauf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Eldrich


----------



## Shirokun (17. April 2009)

Also ich zock nen mage und sag nerv mage...... ich mach mit meinen mage fast alles plat. dk sind langweilig im 1on1 palas auch .... das einzige was mir gefehrlich werden kann sind Dizipriests, Hunter und Heildudus xD 

mann muss halt nur wissen wie man es anstellt. Und die richtige antwort auf diese Frage lautet: Einfach schneller sein als die anderen.

Klingt easy ist auch so. Als Shamy z.b. totem der erdbindung setzen laufen schiessen laufen schiessen. aja btw sollte dir dannn mal wer zu nahe kommen geh in geisterwolf gestalt und renn noch etwas. Ich mein Für PvP würd ich das skillen. Instant sich in ein wolch verwandeln und 40% schneller sein..... ihrgendwie imba wie ich finde


----------



## Ant1gen (17. April 2009)

pie schrieb:


> Dumm?
> 
> Paladin verliert mit 3.1 seinen Burst.
> Was willste eigendlich Heulst hier rum weil de kain plan hast vom pvp bestimmt biste irgendso ein 0815 auf 1300 raiting rum gimpender spieler der kp hat vom teamplay.
> ...



Kann sein, dass der ein 0815 Spieler ist, so wie der 99% von jeden Server..

und du bist ein besonders Schlauer, wahrscheinlich ein Paladin, oder wie ich die gerne nene, Heil-Dosen, ach cih verfahle schon wieder in Nostalgie, aber ok zurück zu dir...

Wenn du meinst du musst jemanden auffordern, mit l2P, dann fordere ich dich, sei Sozial und verkneif dir solche Antworten....

Wie JEDER schon gemerkt hat, brennt den Verfasser auf der Seele, dass der nichts mehr gegen 2 Klassen, die ich nicht nenen will, keine Chance hat... und das Blizz nichts dran ändert... Ich kann den Verfasser,Mutt zusprechen, die werden generft, so wie auch Hexer und Schurken generft wurden... oder andere Klassen werden so gebufft, dass die OP Klassen, wieder sich unterordnen müssen... Abwarten udn Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

damit gruß Wowa


----------



## spacekeks007 (17. April 2009)

früher ham se gelacht.. huhu pala macht keinen schaden... nichtmal so nen bischen heut meckern se er macht zuviel davon ... was denn nu? :-)


----------



## evalux (17. April 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> mann muss halt nur wissen wie man es anstellt. Und die richtige antwort auf diese Frage lautet:



Einfach keine Duelle machen, dann regt man sich auch nicht über sowas auf und bekommt auch keine L2P's.

Es gibt keine OP-Klassen, sondern nur zu schlechte Spieler. Jedenfalls bis zum nächsten Patch. Und jetz geht alle spielen, sonst lernt ihrs nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thimothy (17. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> noch ein grund goodbye WOW



du bist noch immer da ???

mann mann mann, manche sollte man aus wow porten können !!
machst du nun in jedem fred dein aussteigen bekannt, oder hoffst du das jemand sagt " oooch komm schon bleib da ohne dich wow unter geht "??


zum thema:

ist es nicht so, dass immer wieder mal eine andere klasse weiter oben ist ? 
muss man da gleich so durch drehen?


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. April 2009)

Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach... kleiner Bemerkung meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMavgier (17. April 2009)

ein noob der statt sein nichtkönnen, die imba gegner und die schlechten leute von blizz anmeckert.
spiel packman, da gibts nicht soviele klassen, weniger talente und nur einen mobtypen


----------



## valibaba (17. April 2009)

selten son scheiss gelesen.. sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist einfach soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horsa (17. April 2009)

@ TE ziel verfehlt... epic fail


/reported 4 close


----------



## Genker (17. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey det typ der den threat aufgemacht hat hat keine ahnung von klassen und der ganzen wow. ich hab nur kein bock das ein echter arbeiter von blizzard das liest und dann wirklich das das in die wow einbaut
> 
> und ich war heute schon in der schule nur so nebenbei du n4p



du glaubst ja wohl wirklich net, dass selbst wenn das ein blizz MA lesen würde, dies im Spiel realisiert wird.


----------



## Anburak-G (17. April 2009)

Da hat wohl Jemand auf Barlows Idee gehört und ganz chillig seine T1 Schultern geraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (17. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey kann es sein das du und alle die anderen echt kein plan von die klassen paladin und dunkelritterhabt ich kann wenigstens meinen schurken spielen auch wenn ich nicht der erste in dmg bin liegt nur daran das die andern klassen halt von blizzard verwöhnt werden mit spezial blasen ich glaube wenn blizzard wollte würde es wohl auch noch einen bonus für frauen geben die mit grossen tütten (ihr wisst was ich meine) das ist genau so wie im spiel da darf eine frau immer mit obwohl sie unter dem tank liegt, so ein mist blizzard hat ihre lieblinge da kann man nix dran ändern



omg......

wenn eine frau mitraiden darf ist blizz daran schuld, weil jeder raidleiter von blizz geschult wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hast du noch was von den drogen ?
wenn ja schmeiss sie ganz schnell in die toilette und zieh ab....


----------



## Ghostrush (17. April 2009)

1:Wird sowas nimals passiren.
2as max. an Ehre zu haben ist 75.000,weshalb das mit denn 140.000Ehre auch net geht.
3:Hat der Fred einen sinn?
4:Hört net drauf,wieder einer der denkt Palas und DKs sind OP.(Sindse eigentlich auch aber irdentwann wird der Tag des nerfs für die beiden kommen!^^)
5:Wieso willst du das wissen? 

@bluethunde...
Meld Dich mal bei mir, ich hab noch einen Duden da, den kann ich Dir gern schenken...lern Deutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNanc (17. April 2009)

Also ich Finds ganz witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is ja auch ein bischen was wahres dran.


Was ich am witzigsten finde: Die, die  schreiben dass es ned witzig is oder dass es vollkommener blödsinn ist haben im Avatar ein DK ode Pala Bildchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja, nichts für ungut aber ihr müsst doch zugeben, der Pala und vorallem der DK sind Klassen die sehr sehr einfach zuspielen sind.



Macht den TE ned so down, denn wer keinen Pala oder DK spielt findets witzig^^


----------



## Zyfor (17. April 2009)

1. Nicht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Die Lösung des Problems heißt PvE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNanc (17. April 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey det typ der den threat aufgemacht hat hat keine ahnung von klassen und der ganzen wow. ich hab nur kein bock das ein echter arbeiter von blizzard das liest und dann wirklich das das in die wow einbaut
> 
> und ich war heute schon in der schule nur so nebenbei du n4p





Oh mein Gott wie geil is dass denn!!!!1

Das is der BESTE Beitrag den ich JE gelesen hab! Ich hab immer noch Pipi in den Augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir auch die anderen Beiträge von Dir angeguggt, ich konnts gar ned glauben!!!! Also das is mega geil, wenn ich dass ma so sagen darf!

Ein Paradebeispiel des Stereotypen jungendlichen WoW-Spielers. So wie Dich stellen sich die Politiker die WoW-jugend vor,



P.s.: Jetzt seh ichs ja erst.! ROFL!!!!!!! 

IMBA ROXXOR SCHUKRE ich dreh am Rad! Bist du der Schurke den Barlow meint?


----------



## youngceaser (17. April 2009)

bitte bevor ihr ein einziges mal flamen dürft über eine klasse spielt sie erst mal im pvp. 
Ich spiele als main nen jäger bin für dks die einigermasen was drauf haben nen leichtes spiel. 
Wenn ich mit meinem Dk spiele (ebenfalls 80) werde ich von druiden nur so ausernander genommen. 
Spiele ich mit meinem Pala ( erst 71 ) habe ich vor wotlk sowas von die hucke vollbekommen gegen egal welche klasse ich gespielt habe und wenn man mal imba ist heulen alles rum


----------



## Regine55 (17. April 2009)

klassischer mimimim thread, weil der TE mit seinem Pve gear mit 0 resi und Pve skillung auf die Nuss bekommen hat... 
hier wichtige Ratschläge:

1. besorg dir PvP Klamotten
2. besorg dir ne PvP Skillung
3. l2p, keine Klase ist unbesiegbar. es gibt einfach unmengen an Spielern die einfach nichts drauf haben und dann rumheulen.


----------



## Horsa (17. April 2009)

TheNanc schrieb:


> Also ich Finds ganz witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Easy to learn hard to master. Gibt genuch Palas und Dk´s die ihre klasse nicht beherrschen und wo man das auch sieht.
Ist aber wie bei jeder klasse. Es gibt glaub ich so ziemlich keine klasse die man nicht einigermaßen spielen kann und "angemessenen" Dmg fährt.


----------

